# Canadian memorials near Vimy, and in Holland



## X-ring (Jun 8, 2005)

Late next week I'll be renting a car out of Paris to make a day trip to visit the Canadian Memorial at Vimy, near Arras.  I will also check out the Beaumont-Hamel area for the Newfoundland Regiment.

I will also be doing same sort of thing in Holland in July, i.e. seeking out memorials honouring the contribution of Canadians to the liberation of Holland in 1945.

I'm just starting to intensify my research so suggestions for specific locations to be visited would be appreciated.  

TIA


----------



## jkjsless (Jun 9, 2005)

The Vimy Memorial and grounds are something you will always remember. If at all possible try to visit late afternoon, close to dusk. With little or no crowds you have the place to yourself. It is quite eerie.

There used to be guided tours through the chalk caverns in Arras. Troops lived in these tunnels. The tunnels actually go all the way to Vimy and were used to hide troop movements back and forth from the front line. 

On one of the lesser travelled roads between Vimy & Arras there is a huge WWI German cementary (graves numbering in the 1000's) which is a stark reminder about the high cost paid by both sides at Vimy.

enjoy your trip


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 9, 2005)

Vimy is indeed impressive, but stay on the trails, as there are still unexploded munitions.  They use goats to cut the grass, and occaisional a goat will get blown up.  The trench lines are restored for both Germans and allies, so you get a good feel for what trench warfare was.  It was amazing to me how close the lines were to each other.  There are also large craters made by artillery shells, and again they are very impressive as to the effect of WWI artillery.  I agree about the cemetaries.  What is interesting in the German cemetaries is to see the Stars of David in among the crosses.  It shows the difference between the imperial Germany of the Hohenzollerns and the later depravity of Hitler.  I was surprised that Hitler did not have them removed to erase that part of German history.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 9, 2005)

*Canadian Memorials*

X-ring,

You're probably familiar with this site, but if not check out
http://www.canadainfolink.ca/military.htm

Regards,
Richard


----------



## X-ring (Jun 9, 2005)

MULTIZ321 said:
			
		

> You're probably familiar with this site, but if not check out http://www.canadainfolink.ca/military.htm



No I wasn't aware of it - looks like a great resource for all kinds of information on Canada. Thanks so much for sharing that, Richard!


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 10, 2005)

*Commonwealth War Graves*



			
				X-ring said:
			
		

> Late next week I'll be renting a car out of Paris to make a day trip to visit the Canadian Memorial at Vimy, near Arras.  I will also check out the Beaumont-Hamel area for the Newfoundland Regiment.
> 
> I will also be doing same sort of thing in Holland in July, i.e. seeking out memorials honouring the contribution of Canadians to the liberation of Holland in 1945.
> 
> ...



Have a look at these two web sites:-
www.cwgc.org/cwgcinternet/ 
http://collections.ic.gc.ca/courage/wargravescommission.html 

Or go to Google and search "Commonwealth War Graves". You should find many links to all sites for both 1st & 2nd WW


----------



## X-ring (Jun 11, 2005)

Cotswolder said:
			
		

> Have a look at these two web sites:-



Thanks Bruce. 

I've also found a comprehensive site at http://www.dfait-maeci.gc.ca/canadaeuropa/monument/menu-en.asp


----------



## Strong1 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Canadian cemetary Normandy area*

A couple of years ago we visited the Peace Museum in Caan (highly recommended) and then drove to a small nearby town in the Normandy area looking for a memorial for Canadian soldiers (can't remember the exact area).  The memorial wasn't completed yet, but we were directed to the Canadian cemetary, which was at a crossroads out in the country with fields on 3 sides.  The cemetary was beautiful; not far from the water.  We were there all alone, and it was a very moving place.  Each grave site had wildflowers planted and they were all beautifully tended.  I was so moved by the French for taking such good care of those graves for boys who dies so long ago and so far away from home.

While we were there, an older couple from Holland pulled up and my mother started speaking to the man in French.  When he found out we were Canadian he hugged us all.  My mom told him she had a brother who fought in the war (and was hidden by a French farmer when he got separated from his unit) and he told us his story of being 10 years old when his town was liberated by Canadian soldiers.  We all cried together in that small cemetary.

Taking that trip, and visiting those sights, had such an impact on my life.  I hope you have that type of experience too.

Colleen


----------



## X-ring (Jun 14, 2005)

Strong1 said:
			
		

> A couple of years ago we visited the Peace Museum in Caan (highly recommended) and then drove to a small nearby town in the Normandy area looking for a memorial for Canadian soldiers (can't remember the exact area).  The memorial wasn't completed yet, but we were directed to the Canadian cemetary, which was at a crossroads out in the country with fields on 3 sides.
> 
> Taking that trip, and visiting those sights, had such an impact on my life.  I hope you have that type of experience too.
> 
> Colleen



Thanks Colleen. I visited Normandy in 2003, did 'Le Mémorial' in Caen and all the D-Day sites - very moving indeed.

Incidentally, Canada's Juno Beach Centre opened in 2002 (a DVD of the offical openinig is available from the CBC) and covers not only our war effort, but what Canada is like now. It's just west of Courseuilles-sur-Mer where the Canadian landed. Not sure if you know but on D-Day itself, Canadian troops had the second toughest asssignment in terms of fierce resistance (after the Americans at Omaha Beach) and were the only ones able to reach their in-land target on June 6.  Pity that they were not even mentioned in 'The Longest Day' movie. 

Also, the main Canadian cemetary is at Bény-sur-Mer near Reviers. When we were there, a dozen or so uniformed young Canadian were also visiting - it turned out that they were guides in the Vimy area visiting for the day and getting oriented so that they could provide information from their sites.


----------

